# Show Me Your Tats!



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Inspired by Veeral's Viaje thread, I want to see your Tats!

I know some of you out there have amazing Tatuaje collections.

Post pictures of any and everything Tat related that you have.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

A box of Black Tubos that I picked up last week.

More to follow.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pic mike. There are so many variations of the tat black.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, V.

Now Tats or GTFO! 

jk, but seriously, I'm sure you've got quite the collection.

Let's see some pics!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I know it's Impressive! :lol:.....And......

These are the only two in my collection! :nod:...

So I have to ask you Tat'er.......:biggrin:

Black label then Brown??......Or the other way around If you were to Puff them as I plan!....._One after the other! _ ::wink:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's see some pics!!!!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I have Cabaiguan Guapos and some others, but this will have to do for now.










My Tatuajes apparently humps like a bunny and makes offsprings.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice stash.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I will post some but Tatuajes don't normally last too long around here.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tat Black Tubo
Tat RC184 
Tat Red Tubo









Tat Anarchy
Tat Face
Tat Reserva 
Tat Verocu No. 9
Tat Reserva SW









Tat Cojonu 2003!
Tat Black Jar Release
Tat Verocu West Side!!
Tat T110
Tat Reserva J21


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

T, your stash looks very nice! I can't say enough good things about those Havana VI! 

Ray, wow, your stash is amazing! How in the hell did you find all of those HTF cigars! LOL.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

We have far more than these, and will have to take a real inclusive photo once my GB stuff comes in from Bunker, but here are some artsy shots I have taken of a few of Kevin's stash.


CMF, we have 2 boxes of these, one unopened, and one almost completely full (minus the few he's bombed out)


and one of the Face with the matching ST Dupont lighters.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn, Summer!

Those are some impressive pics.

I want that lighter and cutter combo, but I would settle for a Face. Going to have to monitor the WTS threads and try to pick one up.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Damn, Summer!
> 
> Those are some impressive pics.
> 
> I want that lighter and cutter combo, but I would settle for a Face. Going to have to monitor the WTS threads and try to pick one up.


:redface: Thanks!! I spend a lot of time messing around in photoshop, lol. And cigars are great subjects, they don't move, get restless, or blink!!

And Kevin was gifted the Face Lighter/Cutter combo by Pete at an event, we never would have bought that set!!

I know someone just had a WTS thread where he was unloading some Face's (picked up 2), they pop up occasionally, just have to jump on them quick!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, i only have like.. 1 tatuaje

i thought you meant tattoos XD


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

"BOTLwife" those are some great shots!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Smoking this right now


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Minus some, I've smoke quite a few Tatuajes this month including: Ambos Mundos Habano, Ambos Mundos Sumatra, 7th Reserva, Cojonu 2006, L'Esprit de Verite 2008


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice Brian.  There are a few in your collection that I haven't yet tried. One cigar that I am enjoying ALOT is the Federal Cigar Rosado. That smoke is going to be insanely good/amazing in another 3-5 months.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Very nice Brian.  There are a few in your collection that I haven't yet tried. One cigar that I am enjoying ALOT is the Federal Cigar Rosado. That smoke is going to be insanely good/amazing in another 3-5 months.


That will be in July, screw that! It's hot outside already! LOL. I haven't smoked a cigar in about a week because it's too damn hot and humid.


----------



## C-Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

What do you guys think of the face? One of the local shops has had a box sitting forever! 17 a stick though! is it worth it to smoke? Or more of a novelty to have one? There are just so many great sticks at that price or less it is hard to pull the trigger


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> We have far more than these, and will have to take a real inclusive photo once my GB stuff comes in from Bunker, but here are some artsy shots I have taken of a few of Kevin's stash.
> 
> CMF, we have 2 boxes of these, one unopened, and one almost completely full (minus the few he's bombed out)
> 
> and one of the Face with the matching ST Dupont lighters.


Great pictures, Summer!:rockon:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

A few from the Tatuaje boxes... RC233, Pork Chop, Tat Blacks, T 110 w/band and without, and I dont remember what the rest are LOL.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Those look very familiar Ray...have you smoked any of them yet?!?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@Kipp just the black tubo so far  it has been a busy week.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Summer , those pics are Bad Azz !! I gotta try one of these Tats .


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

C-Bear said:


> What do you guys think of the face? One of the local shops has had a box sitting forever! 17 a stick though! is it worth it to smoke? Or more of a novelty to have one? There are just so many great sticks at that price or less it is hard to pull the trigger


Hard to justify $17/stick when you look at what else you can get for the price.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pics John.  Have you done a comparison test between the two t110s? From what I've heard, the flavor is slightly different between the two (one is more peppery)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man them black and white of the tats are frame worthy just beautiful!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Nice pics John.  Have you done a comparison test between the two t110s? From what I've heard, the flavor is slightly different between the two (one is more peppery)


Yes I have... I found the OR (w/band) way more peppery, and in general a more powerful smoke. Both are great cigars from Tat, and I would rate it among the top three Tats. -In no order T 110 w/band, Pork Chop, and the Barclay Rex 100th. I missed out in the Tenderloins, and would to grab some. I have seen the wrapped bundles going for $300 recently, and refuse to pay that price.-j


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, here is Kev's stash



2 boxes of CMFs signed by Pete
1 box of Anarchy
1 box of 2008 La Verite robustos's (2009 churchill's are paid for, but not yet released)
2 RC 184
1 La Riqueza
5 NHC Reserva
8 Havana IV (of various vitolas I think)
4 The Face
5 NHC Natural
1 Federal 40th Natural
1 Federal 40th Reserva
1 Black Torpedo

*sigh* and his cooler was STILL full after I took all of these out.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

mg: Awesome !!!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ok i this is my first time trying to take macro pictures so they didnt turn out anywhere near the caliber of BOTLwifes pictures but i think they came out ok.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

More than ok Mike, Looks Great My Man !!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> ok i this is my first time trying to take macro pictures so they didnt turn out anywhere near the caliber of BOTLwifes pictures but i think they came out ok.


Awww, thanks *blush* just wait till Kevin buys me a Macro Lens for my birthday! *nudge*

I'll trade you some pointers for some of these guys!

And that first photo is pretty impressive, if I do say so myself!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> Awww, thanks *blush* just wait till Kevin buys me a Macro Lens for my birthday! *nudge*
> 
> I'll trade you some pointers for some of these guys!
> 
> And that first photo is pretty impressive, if I do say so myself!


any recomendations for a DSLR for a newbie? ive been thinking about getting a good camera for a while now


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Summer, tell Kevin he has an awesome collection! Seeing the Havana VI reminded me that I need to get some more of those. Such wonderful cigars. 

Mike, nice pics! Love the shot of the Monster Series.  I've been slowly working my way through the Verocu Line, do you have a favorite?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah all of them are good but to me most dont compare to the OR easties and westies. especially now that they have some age on them they are amazing. I prefer the east side as you can tell but you really cant go wrong with either. I have yet to try the verocu #9 from holts though


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently purchased a box of the 9s and so far think they're a pretty good smoke. I wasn't smoking Tats at the time the East/West Originals came out so I didn't get a chance to jump on them but I have smoked an E/W and agree with you.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

neither was i at the time, i ended up getting a couple on a trade liked them so much i have spent the last year trying to track a decent amount down. I finally snagged 1/2 a cab about 2 weeks ago. 

Come on guys lets get some more tat pics up!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

C-Bear said:


> *What do you guys think of the face? *One of the local shops has had a box sitting forever! 17 a stick though! is it worth it to smoke? Or more of a novelty to have one? There are just so many great sticks at that price or less it is hard to pull the trigger


Haven't tried them yet, I was JUST able to find some when I happened to have some cash in PP... so BUMP for your question.

I hear really good things!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

In regards to the Face I smoked one or two and didn't think too highly of it. Would I pay $17 each for 2 of them to try them out? Yes. Would I buy a box of them? No.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's my haul from October of last year when I went to an event thinking I'd get a box of Faces. Nope. Just one. But I still left with a ton of other shit.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> In regards to the Face I smoked one or two and didn't think too highly of it. Would I pay $17 each for 2 of them to try them out? Yes. Would I buy a box of them? No.


Now, I absoultely loved the Face. Would I pay $17 for them, No. But I'd continue buying at msrp if I saw them.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't have paid $17 for them but you know what? I'm kicking myself for not buying some Dracs at $20/ea when the B&M still had them(2 months ago).

It's the nature of those LEs, sometimes you should bite the bullet.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

4 tattoos, 5 each nhc limitada and limitada reserva, 4 2008 l'esprit de verite, 4 2008 verite, 3 elo1, Cojonu 2003, especiale, unicos, 2 face, cabaiguan guapos

A bundle and three elo3, three elo1


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Great pictures, everyone.

My digi is broken right now, but I'll snap some pics with my phone tonight.


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

I had to play tetris with my loose tats to make them all fit in my drawer so I snapped a pic.


----------



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Some very nice stock piles in here..:smoke2:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Now that's impressive! :smoke2:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Another thread I'm truly envious of......

Someday.......


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's mine!

..or not....don't have the pic, but thanks for looking! LOL


----------

